
Random SCP - slater
http://www.scp-wiki.net/random:random-scp
======
amputect
Folks here who are interested in SCPs might enjoy [http://www.scp-
wiki.net/antimemetics-division-hub](http://www.scp-wiki.net/antimemetics-
division-hub) specifically -- it's a really cool series that plays around with
knowledge and memory. In particular I really love the "There Is No
Antimemetics Division (2015)" and "Five Five Five Five Five (2017–)" series.

An antimeme is an idea with self-censoring properties; an idea which, by its
intrinsic nature, discourages or prevents people from spreading it.

Antimemes are real. Think of any piece of information which you wouldn't share
with anybody, like passwords, taboos and dirty secrets. Or any piece of
information which would be difficult to share even if you tried: complex
equations, very boring passages of text, large blocks of random numbers, and
dreams…

But anomalous antimemes are another matter entirely. How do you contain
something you can't record or remember? How do you fight a war against an
enemy with effortless, perfect camouflage, when you can never even know that
you're at war?

Welcome to the Antimemetics Division.

No, this is not your first day.

~~~
kryogen1c
I wish I could give you more than +1. Im obsessed with these. I wish there was
more.

------
kryogen1c
For those of you who have you never come across SCP before (like me), from
their FAQ:

"Is SCP real?

No. We are a creative writing website. All the SCPs are fictional. The
Foundation is fictional"

~~~
Yliaho
Sounds like something The Foundation would say... :)

------
hirundo
This guy has been annoying me at stores for years now. I'm glad someone is
finally taking responsibility for his containment. [http://www.scp-
wiki.net/scp-1933](http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-1933)

------
k__
Didn't read thia for years, the new ones are really good.

[http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-4991](http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-4991)

~~~
amputect
I like that one a lot, thanks for the link. Agree that the new stuff is pretty
solid, I've been enjoying a lot of the recent work there.

------
crtasm
A couple of the classics that I have strong memories of, both have been
adapted into playable games/experiences:

[http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-087](http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-087) Object
Class: Euclid

[http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-173](http://www.scp-wiki.net/scp-173) Object
Class: Euclid

~~~
jhurliman
This reminds me a lot of House of Leaves
([https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/24800.House_of_Leaves](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/24800.House_of_Leaves))

